# Anti-Spam Software - Erfahrungen



## knulp (23. August 2003)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Anti-Spam Software für den gekoppelten Einsatz mit Outlook 2000, die Filter von Gmx  und so kann ich aus speziellen Gründen nicht verwenden.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann mir ein gutes Programm nennen, was meinetwegen auch was kosten darf?

Danke im Voraus

knulp


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. August 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es SpamAssassin auch für Windows gibt. Sollte es dieses, ist das meines Meinung nach das beste Anti-Spam-Programm.


----------



## knulp (23. August 2003)

Bei zdnet.de hab ich einen guten Test von "Spamnix" gefunden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Programm gemacht?


----------



## Lord Brain (24. August 2003)

Ich kann dir „SpamNet“ von )Cloudmark  empfeheln. Das ist ein PlugIn für Outlook und funktioniert einwandfrei...Das Programm greift auf eine riesige Datenbank von Spamadressen zu, die ständig durch die Benutzer aktualisiert wird...funktioniert perfekt (bei mir).

Cloudmark bietet eine 30-Tage-Demoversion an.

Den Filter von GMX kann ich auch nicht nutzen...das Mistvieh blockt auch Nicht-Spam-Mails...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord Brain _
> *Cloudmark bietet eine 30-Tage-Demoversion an.*



ja leider ... bis vor kurzem war das noch kostenlos


----------

